# Welche Rasse für Kunigen/Gelehrten?



## SabreCut (13. Mai 2007)

Hiho. Wie der Titel schon sagt würde ich gerne wissen, welche Rasse von den Werten her am besten für den Kundigen geeignet ist. Mensch oder Elb?

Mfg SC


----------



## slavlee (7. Juni 2007)

SabreCut schrieb:


> Hiho. Wie der Titel schon sagt würde ich gerne wissen, welche Rasse von den Werten her am besten für den Kundigen geeignet ist. Mensch oder Elb?
> 
> Mfg SC



elb, zu menschen passen mehr nahkampf klassen. laut der klassenbeschreibung des kundigen, war der mächtigste auch ein halbelb oder so ähnlich.


----------



## -bloodberry- (7. Juni 2007)

Wie man unter anderem diesem Thread, diversen Seiten und dem Spiel selbst entnehmen kann, gibt es zwischen den einzelnen Rassen keine großen Unterschiede.
Spiel das, was dir am besten gefällt.


----------



## kogrash (6. Februar 2008)

slavlee schrieb:


> elb, zu menschen passen mehr nahkampf klassen. laut der klassenbeschreibung des kundigen, war der mächtigste auch ein halbelb oder so ähnlich.



und was war wohl die andere Hälfte? Hobbit?

oO

Klassischer Fall von "Selfpwned!" würde ich sagen...


----------



## Himheru (6. Februar 2008)

kogrash schrieb:


> und was war wohl die andere Hälfte? Hobbit?
> 
> oO



Ich glaub eher die andere Hälfte ist ein Mensch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und der mächtigste Halbelb dürfte wohl Elrond sein, sehr viel mehr Halbelben gibts ja auch gar nicht...


----------



## Kulunki (13. Februar 2008)

Für Kundiger Gelehrter ist der Elb am besten...

Gründe:  - Rassentraitschriftrolle bei Elben ist ziemlich gut für Kundige
              - Ziemlich schnell der Rassenport nach Bruchtal wo die
                überragende Studierstube steht


----------



## M_of_D (13. Februar 2008)

Kulunki schrieb:


> Für Kundiger Gelehrter ist der Elb am besten...
> 
> Gründe:  - Rassentraitschriftrolle bei Elben ist ziemlich gut für Kundige
> - Ziemlich schnell der Rassenport nach Bruchtal wo die
> überragende Studierstube steht




du kannst aber nicht annehmen das jeder Kundige automatisch einen Gelehrten spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



warum Menschen:

- die Menschentraitschriftrolle ist auch sehr gut da sie Gerechtigkeit +1 hat

- größte Plus der Menschen: der 3000er Heal, damit ist der Kundige im Soloplay fast unschlagbar, weil er sich 2 Mal heilen kann, einmal mit Weisheit des Rats und mit dem Menschenheal.


----------



## kogrash (15. Februar 2008)

... außerdem gibts nach ein paar Mathoms auch in Michelbinge ne bessere Studierstube = 1s Schnellreise....



Himheru schrieb:


> [...]
> Und der mächtigste Halbelb dürfte wohl Elrond sein, sehr viel mehr Halbelben gibts ja auch gar nicht...


<GM>: "Das Problem ist uns bekannt, Aragorn arbeitet dran..."

^^


----------



## Kulunki (18. Februar 2008)

M_of_D schrieb:


> du kannst aber nicht annehmen das jeder Kundige automatisch einen Gelehrten spielt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



man kann aber davon ausgehen wenn der titel des Beitrags lautet: Welche Rasse für Kunigen/Gelehrten? 

wer lesen kann ist wie so oft klar im Vorteil


----------



## Varghoud (7. April 2008)

M_of_D schrieb:


> - größte Plus der Menschen: der 3000er Heal, damit ist der Kundige im Soloplay fast unschlagbar, weil er sich 2 Mal heilen kann, einmal mit Weisheit des Rats und mit dem Menschenheal.



Genau, ich versuche den auch momentan zu ergattern, in dem ich wehrlosen Corcur am Bittersteg eins über die Rübe haue^^
Jedenfalls hab ich mal gegen einen der besten Waffenmeister aus meiner Sippe gekämpft, und hätte ich damals den Menschen-Heal gehabt, ich hätte haushoch gewonnen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur die ständigen Angriffe und das AoE haben mich gestört beim Beschwören der Zauber...


----------



## M_of_D (8. April 2008)

Varghoud schrieb:


> Genau, ich versuche den auch momentan zu ergattern, in dem ich wehrlosen Corcur am Bittersteg eins über die Rübe haue^^
> Jedenfalls hab ich mal gegen einen der besten Waffenmeister aus meiner Sippe gekämpft, und hätte ich damals den Menschen-Heal gehabt, ich hätte haushoch gewonnen
> 
> 
> ...



einfach debuffen/wurzeln/stunnen und das pet unterbrechen lassen ( nehm da immer den raben) dann sollte das mit dem waffi kein Problem sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varghoud (20. April 2008)

M_of_D schrieb:


> einfach debuffen/wurzeln/stunnen und das pet unterbrechen lassen ( nehm da immer den raben) dann sollte das mit dem waffi kein Problem sein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh, danke für die Tipps, beim nächsten Sippentreffen will ich mich nämlich erneut in einen Kampf gegen eine andere Waffel aus meiner Sippe stürzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

